# M-edge Executive Jacket vs. Genuine Leather Executive Jacket



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I need some advice. Which would you guys recommend - the M-edge Executive Jacket or the M-edge _Genuine Leather_ Executive Jacket?

I know the more obvious choice would be the genuine leather one, but I have to say, there is something about the non-leather one that I like (perhaps it's the solid color).

Another question: Does the non-leather one have the same big ledge on the left side when the cover is folded back? I heard this was an issue with the new M-edge covers.

Right now I'm choosing between these two:





Hope you guys can help me finalize my decision!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I believe all the new ones have the ledge (section for the optional light). Hopefully someone has these in the same colors so you can see if the color is the same as the photograph.


----------



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> I believe all the new ones have the ledge (section for the optional light). Hopefully someone has these in the same colors so you can see if the color is the same as the photograph.


Okay, I guess I shouldn't mind the ledge too much since I do plan to get the light anyways.

Thanks! 

Yes, I've heard that the colors really aren't anything like what's shown in the images.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Great question.
I'm trying to decide between the different blue colors.
With the royal blue being under 30 dollars I was leaning that way.
My thought was that when I get a geniune leather cover I'll get one of the Oberon design.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

farmwife99 said:


> Great question.
> I'm trying to decide between the different blue colors.
> With the royal blue being under 30 dollars I was leaning that way.
> My thought was that when I get a genuine leather cover I'll get one of the Oberon design.


The Marine Blue Marbled leather one was actually more of a Royal Blue plain color one, they didn't do the marbled in the blue or green, if that helps.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

The leather will hold up better in the long run.  Your hand oils will make it softer and softer as it ages.  Vinyl can actually harden with hand oils and eventually crack.  That being said, none of that will matter if you plan to have multiple covers and/or replace it often.  

You can clean the vinyl with soap and water.  The leather is a good quality leather, I would only use a leather cleaner on it.

I wouldn't go by the photographs.  I don't think the M-edge or Oberon photos have been as accurate as they should be.

I have the red leather M-edge and love the feel and color of it.  I have no clue what the vinyl one feels like.  I can't help you there, but they are making nicer vinyls these days.  

I sold leather furniture for years.  I don't want to sit on a vinyl sofa and I sure don't want to hold it in my hands.  Guess you could call me a leather snob. 

If price is your only issue, go with the vinyl.  If you are a tactile person, like I am, the leather is the only way to go.

Sorry, there are no easy answers.  You have to decide this for yourself.  Just a little food for thought.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have to agree with you sebat. I also have the red M-edge and the leather does soften with handling. It is a beautiful shade of red and I like the gray lining. We are all different and have our own opinions but no vinyl for me either.

Linda


----------



## lucky (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi,

I just received the new versions of the marbled red and the pebbled navy blue leather M-edge covers.

The red is not nearly as marbled as shown on Amazon or the M-edge website.  It is smooth and shiny and and a bright cherry red.  The Navy Blue pebbled is nothing like the color posted.  It is a true navy blue, very dark and rich looking.  I like both of them.

Hope this helps.

wlachance


----------



## Melissa (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, I guess nothing beats the look and feel of genuine leather.

Leather it is! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Melissa said:


> Yeah, I guess nothing beats the look and feel of genuine leather.
> 
> Leather it is! Thanks everyone!


Melissa you will love it and have no regrets. And the smell of genuine leather... 
Linda


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Melissa you will love it and have no regrets. And the smell of genuine leather...
> Linda


 How true. There's nothing like the smell of leather!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Go with the genuine leather.

Never settle for 2ND best

Tessa


----------

